# Where can I buy cheap screens for screen printing shirts?



## jsfarney (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, I've gotten into screen printing, and now I need some screens to make shirts with. I suppose I need a 110 mesh because I think I read that is right for t shirts. Where can I buy some screens now. I want quality screens for a good price. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ariess (Feb 21, 2008)

Where are you located? There should be a local supplier close by, maybe one or two day ship. If you can't find any, I would gladly recommend some. just let me know


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

RYONET www.silkscreeningsupplies.com
www.screenprintingsupplies.com
Craigslist.com 
OR
Just do a Search!!


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

We use GM Graphics, thier screens frames are sealed to avoid warping.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget e-bay. You get what you pay for. Cheap generally means less than desirable. Do you want your work to be "cheap"? Then get good aluminum screens. God Bless.


----------



## jsfarney (Dec 26, 2009)

What's the difference between aluminum and wood screens? Which one is best?


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

wood warps and loses registration from the force of the clamps and the the movement from pulling the squeegee. aluminum does not lose registration. and the aluminum does not warp either like wood once exposed to water


----------



## firepower (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any problems with the frames from ryonet? I heard they use cheap chinese mesh? I get frames from a local stretcher that uses sefar. He was telling me that their mesh is not really good and can tear and break down sooner then it should. I know that at midwest a supplier here in Portland the mesh is the 25 bucks a yard where as ryonet's is 11 mostly. Just curious if anyone has had issues with that mesh from Ryonet?


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Noah

Sefar PeCap LE is Swiss-made and carried by Midwest, etc.
There's also an E-mesh product that is not rated at the same tensile strength and is Chinese-made,
but if properly work-hardened while stretching, suffices for most lower-mesh counts in basic textile printing.
Sefar Serimax Pre-stretched screens come with it, and from our experience, are an excellent value for the quality.

I'm not sure of Ryonet's source, but two of the best screen mesh mills are located in Japan:
Nittoku (imported by Murakami Screen _who are also helping lead the way on "S" Thread Technology_)
Nippon Bolting Cloth - NBC (imported by Dynamesh)
Many (Newman folk) will also say that Saati in Italy is the best.

What's important to know from your supplier is whether the mesh they are selling you is "Low elongation",
and whether they have a tension guideline (chart) as to what to expect in strength.

Knowlege is power. Thanks, Joe.
Happy trails!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

no problem with Ryonet here. Free shipping makes a better deal.


----------



## jsfarney (Dec 26, 2009)

What would be the standard size screen frame I would need for shirts? Is 110 mesh the best for t shirts as well? Does anyone know if GM Graphics charges a lot for shipping?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

jsfarney said:


> Hi, I've gotten into screen printing, and now I need some screens to make shirts with. I suppose I need a 110 mesh because I think I read that is right for t shirts. Where can I buy some screens now. I want quality screens for a good price. Thanks for the help.


mesh depends what the art is like and also your shirts(color). it'd be best to have a range to start. like some 110, 155, and 175 or 200. if you are just doing simple stuff or team sports then you can get away with lower meshes.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

jsfarney said:


> What would be the standard size screen frame I would need for shirts? Is 110 mesh the best for t shirts as well? Does anyone know if GM Graphics charges a lot for shipping?


standard manual screens are 20 x 23.


----------



## Nick4u1 (Nov 1, 2009)

i always get my screen printing gear from Cadisch but it might be meshes and inks etc..


----------



## emictool (Jul 1, 2010)

jsfarney said:


> Hi, I've gotten into screen printing, and now I need some screens to make shirts with. I suppose I need a 110 mesh because I think I read that is right for t shirts. Where can I buy some screens now. I want quality screens for a good price. Thanks for the help.


 
Hi, we can help you with it. Please feel free to contact us anytime: info at emic-tool dot com


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

Where's the cheapest place to buy screens?? I'm getting em for $16 a piece from a place in the Bay, but some guy in Tuckee says he's getting em for less than $10 from somewhere in Asia?? Any good info?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

How much do you charge for shirts that you sell to somewhere in Asia? I bought a dozen cheap screens (not from Asia). Within a few months half of the mesh had ripped. (not cheap). What recourse do you have if you get screen that are poorly tensioned, wood screens that warp the first time they get wet. Buy good aluminum,screens from reputable dealers and you will save money in the long run. God Bless.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

GM Graphics are dope. Cheap does usually mean low quality, and you don't want hours of prep work and creative labor getting messed up by cheap, torn mesh.


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

not to jack the thread...but wheres the closet dealer to NY state? i use ryonet, but would be interested in someone closer to me. i know poconos is in PA is that the closest?


----------



## wellsjc2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Goldup I purchased screens from ya'll waiting on them to come in tomorrow!

Also, checkout MSJ Gallery!


----------



## noiseloops (Apr 20, 2011)

artlife said:


> standard manual screens are 20 x 23.


Would 20 x 24 screens be ok on a manual? Thinking of investing in a couple new screens.


----------



## wellsjc2 (Nov 19, 2012)

noiseloops said:


> Would 20 x 24 screens be ok on a manual? Thinking of investing in a couple new screens.


Yes, 20x24 is perfect unless your design is very large, then you need a larger screen. Standard is not 20x23.


----------

